# A little controversial question



## RUNnGUN (Sep 16, 2013)

I am almost %100 positive that this will be a controversial question, but I'm going to ask anyway. 

I understand why GA does not have a fall season. I had a game warden explain it to me and it made perfect sense, but *do y'all think that maybe after gun season went out we should be able to have a short hen season?* We've got more hens than you can shake a stick at around our land! 

I know that this won't change the game laws or anything, but I was just curious as to what y'all thought.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 16, 2013)

Your game warden was correct in every way!  Believe it.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 16, 2013)

He said that the reason we don't is because if we did, and turkeys came out that people shooting the big caliber rifles would lay down on them. Which makes sense as to why we don't have a fall season while deer season is in.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2013)

RUNnGUN said:


> He said that the reason we don't is because if we did, and turkeys came out that people shooting the big caliber rifles would lay down on them. Which makes sense as to why we don't have a fall season while deer season is in.



not sure thats a legitimate reason in my mind.  That's like saying people who can now carry their 40s on their side during bow season will shoot deer with it instead of their bow.

I dont have a dog in the hunt, but never understood why GA didnt have one


----------



## MKW (Sep 16, 2013)

If given the chance, I would always vote "NO" on the killing of hens. 

Mike


----------



## Offroadtek (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't kill hens, turkey population grows. 

Kill much more does than bucks, deer population drops. 

It's just a coincidence.

I would vote no on a hen season. I would like a fall turkey season similar to the spring one tho.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 16, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> not sure thats a legitimate reason in my mind.  That's like saying people who can now carry their 40s on their side during bow season will shoot deer with it instead of their bow.
> 
> I dont have a dog in the hunt, but never understood why GA didnt have one



I suppose his reasoning is based off of the region that he works, and knowing the caliber of hunter in that region.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 16, 2013)

We have a fall season in S MI.. I believe you can buy right at 70 tags hen and gobbler.. As to your DNR answer I wish ours would wise up and not cross our season with archery deer.. Nobody turkey hunts, folks buy a tag and its more of an if the opportunity arises. 

Deer management and turkey management are so much different, there is no reason to shoot hens other than social reasons.. They do not need help from hunters to be balanced, very little threat of overpopulation leading to destruction of food sources.

Our DNR has a fall season because they believe they are overpopulated  And I would assume some of this pressure comes from farmers whom have turkey damage on newly seeded corn, silage ag bags shredded by turkeys in the winter etc. 

With all that being I have no problem with shooting hens in the fall if it is done in a matter where it does not have a very noticeable difference on populations and gives hunters another opportunity to hunt turkeys. Our regulations are disturbing and if hunters in our state took fall turkey as serious as deer hunting our population would be devastated in short order.


----------



## Brianf (Sep 16, 2013)

MKW said:


> If given the chance, I would always vote "NO" on the killing of hens.
> 
> Mike



I've never had a problem with to many hens on the land I hunt.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2013)

Not sure it's controversial.  But I would love to see a fall season in a limited capacity.

Get creative.  Make it a draw like quota hunts and let folks build priority.  Limit the legal weapons to shotguns or archery tackle so rifle hunters aren't allowed.

Allowing a very limited hen kill every year is not going to affect our turkey population in a meaningful way. 

I definitely would not be in favor of just an open season allowing anyone who wants to start mowing hens down.  

My suspicion is that most people would not participate in a fall turkey season.  But they might take the opportunity if a hen walked by and it was legal to lay one down with a rifle.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 16, 2013)

I think with a sound management formula it makes since if only too control diseases that hit's the flock population each year..


----------



## GLS (Sep 16, 2013)

IMHO, the same reasons SC killed fall turkey season applies to us as well:
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/turkey/fallseason.html


----------



## Coach30458 (Sep 16, 2013)

Totally against even the thought of killing a hen.  Wow, what next.  Gather eggs for Easter egg hunts.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 16, 2013)

Coach30458 said:


> Totally against even the thought of killing a hen.  Wow, what next.  Gather eggs for Easter egg hunts.



Nice!!


----------



## MKW (Sep 16, 2013)

MKW said:


> If given the chance, I would always vote "NO" on the killing of hens.
> 
> Mike




To explain my position a little...I don't know if killing hens would hurt anything or not, but I know that it wouldn't help anything.

Mike


----------



## strutnrut (Sep 16, 2013)

TN has one of the highest legal limits by county out there. Fall hunting hasn't hurt our population. I would have to say that all of the posted hunting land is a bigger problem than shooting a fall hen. Around here you just simply can't hardly find a place to hunt without owning or leasing the hunting rights. IF the landowner will even allow hunting. 
Now I hunt on a military base and we have a fall and winter season with no limit. Not many hunters will give up deer to hunt fall or winter turkeys unless they have tagged out on deer. Now hunting on a military base isn't the same as hunting on any other public land. The rules are far greater with limited open areas and controlled hunting is in place for safety reason but shooting hens in the fall has no effect on the spring hunt. I think there are far more hens hatched than young gobblers every year. So at some point you will have a far greater hen population verus gobblers. The one thing that will happen is that not ever farm or landowner will have a fall flock. Just because turkeys flock up doesn't make them easy to kill.  IMO a lot of turkey hunters that only hunt Springtime Gobblers would find a Fall Season a challenge unless they are shooting them over that yellow brick road in front of their deer stand.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 16, 2013)

I never said whether I was for or against the subject. I just wanted to see what people had to say about it. 

I believe that if a family wants to shoot a wild hen for Thanksgiving that they should be able to do so. Other than that, I don't see the need to have a fall season because I hardly ever see a hen during the fall. I always see 2 big groups of gobblers, one group with 19 and the other group with 11. I've seen the groups for the past 3 years while sitting on the deer stand.


----------



## longbearded1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Have fall hunted in Ohio and N.Y. for the past ten years, done right it is very exciting and challenging. I am fortunate to have friends that have John Byrne turkey dogs which are used to locate and scatter the turkeys. You then sit very close to the "bust" site and try to call the birds back to you. Not saying it is for everybody and I would NEVER shoot a turkey with a rifle but S.C. and Georgia hunters may be missing out on chasing turkeys in the fall. Forty three states have fall seasons, some like N.Y. have had them for over thirty years and no ill effects have been seen in their harvest of gobblers in the spring.


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2013)

We have a fall season here in Florida but in runs concurrent with deer season. You'd be crazy to try to scatter a flock and call them back up with all the guys sitting in stands with rifles. Most turkeys that get killed in the fall here are killed when they come to a feeder and somebody shoots them with a rifle. I was in a lease about 5 years ago and a guest of a member killed a gobbler with 1 1/2" spurs. I about threw up because he had no idea what he had and didn't care either. I would like to try fall hunting the conventional way but I hate our fall season here the way its set up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish we had a fall season here instead of a spring season. We have bazillions of turkeys, I see flocks of 20-50 all the time in the fall. They about starve the deer out eating all the acorns. Seems like having a fall season hasn't hurt the turkey population in TN, KY, or VA. A nice fat hen would be good to eat, too. You notice they don't sell old, long-spurred turkey gobblers in the grocery store for some reason?


----------



## hawglips (Sep 17, 2013)

Brad said:


> We have a fall season here in Florida but in runs concurrent with deer season. You'd be crazy to try to scatter a flock and call them back up with all the guys sitting in stands with rifles. Most turkeys that get killed in the fall here are killed when they come to a feeder and somebody shoots them with a rifle. I was in a lease about 5 years ago and a guest of a member killed a gobbler with 1 1/2" spurs. I about threw up because he had no idea what he had and didn't care either. I would like to try fall hunting the conventional way but I hate our fall season here the way its set up.



I think it's a very bad idea to have fall turkey season concurrent with deer season.  

But having said that, VA runs part of their fall either-sex season like that, and they seem to do OK.  They don't give extra tags in the fall, which is a great idea IMO, so a lot of guys don't want to use up a tag on a fall bird.  

But there is even a proposal this year to open turkey season the first week of deer muzzle loader and the first week of deer gun season as well - in order to give the MAXIMUM number of deer hunters the chance to kill turkeys if they get bored while deer hunting!   

But in spite of their fall season either-sex tradition, and in spite of the southeast-wide declining hen productivity phenomenon, VA had a record gobbler harvest this past spring.  

NE has a very liberal either sex fall season, with extra tags like TN and FL, and their turkeys seem to be doing just fine also.

Lovette Williams has pointed out that about 50% of jakes and jennies in the fall never live to be 2 year olds, whether they are hunted in the fall or not.    So, a fall season does give hunters a chance to harvest birds that wouldn't be around to be killed as toms one day anyway.

NC did away with their experimental winter season, mostly because of politics, but partly because the way the triggers for closing it were established.  I'd love to see NC open an either-sex season like we had it before - after deer season, and don't give any extra tags - but this time make it statewide instead of just a few counties. 

GA would be fine if y'all did it like that also.  But you'd have to change the non-reporting system.  It's just so easy to kill as many as you want to as it is now, and if the same guys who do that in the spring, killed even more in the fall, it probably wouldn't be good.

But also, I'd never get to hunt anything but turkeys if GA and NC opened a fall season, so maybe it's best left like it is....


----------



## Timber1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Georgia doesn't have a Fall Gobbler Season?......Hmmm.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd vote no to a fall hen season.

Look at our deer herd decline, would you want that to happen to our turkeys?


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 17, 2013)

Building on what Hawglips stated above.. I got this information from TandTH.. Yes states compile harvest and population estimates differently so that has to be taken into consideration.. 

POPULATION ESTIMATES via Turkey and Turkey Hunting 2011 Spring Turkey hunting Guide
1.Texas
pop:600,000
fall hunting:yes,varies by county.
all seasons combined limit of 4,all of which can be of either sex in the fall.

2.Alabama
pop:500,000
fall hunting:no

3.Missouri
pop:460,000
fall hunting:yes,1 bird either sex.

4.Pennsylvania
pop:335,000
fall hunting:yes,1 bird either sex.

5.Wisconsin
pop:320,000
fall hunting:yes,1 fall turkey either sex in all counties.
leftover permits sold on first come first basis on leftover permits.

6.Georgia
pop:300,000
fall hunting:no

7.Tennessee
pop:300,000
fall hunting:yes,bag limit varies by county,with up to 6 permits
good for either sex in certain counties.

8.New York
pop:250,000
fall hunting:yes,either sex,bag limit varies by county.

9.Florida
pop:250,000
fall hunting:yes,bag limit of 2,both of which must be bearded.

10.California
pop:240,000
fall hunting:yes,1 either sex.


2010 SPRING HARVEST ESTIMATES

1.Wisconsin-47,539 fall season,yes
2.Pennsylvania-42,763 fall season,yes
3.Missouri-42,253 fall season,yes
4.Michigan-41,000 fall season,yes
5.Oklahoma-37,407 fall season,yes
6.Tennessee-36,781 fall season,yes
7.Alabama-36,600 fall season,no
8.Kentucky-36,094 fall season,yes
9.Kansas-33,350 fall season,yes
10.Georgia-27,323 fall season,no


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't care for a fall season.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 17, 2013)

No Fall Season for me either!


----------



## SwampMoss (Sep 17, 2013)

I would say no to a fall hunting season.  I do not see the large flocks like I use to.  I think the number of birds is down a little.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 17, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Not sure it's controversial.  But I would love to see a fall season in a limited capacity.
> 
> Get creative.  Make it a draw like quota hunts and let folks build priority.  Limit the legal weapons to shotguns or archery tackle so rifle hunters aren't allowed.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of this


----------



## FSU Turtle (Sep 17, 2013)

Brad said:


> We have a fall season here in Florida but in runs concurrent with deer season.  Most turkeys that get killed in the fall here are killed when they come to a feeder and somebody shoots them with a rifle. /QUOTE]
> 
> Unfortunately most of all the turkeys I hear of being killed during our fall season in Florida are this way. I watched a group of 5 gobblers this weekend suck up corn each morning and again in the evening. I got to watch them fight and bully each other for 30+ minutes in the middle of the food plot Saturday afternoon. I just enjoy listening and watching them interact.
> 
> I would prefer to have a longer spring season and maybe a 3 bird limit (like Georgia) and eliminate the fall hunting during deer season. I love to hear the gobbling in the spring, so fall hunting is not for me personally. I did like the other idea about a limited independent season (possibly quota) for the people who really would like to do the fall hunt. From the information I have read I would be against shooting hens which Florida stopped years ago.


----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > We have a fall season here in Florida but in runs concurrent with deer season.  Most turkeys that get killed in the fall here are killed when they come to a feeder and somebody shoots them with a rifle. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Sep 18, 2013)

Hunting Fool Very Well Said, This Is A Touchy Subject, But You Hit The Nail On The Head ! The Turkey Population Would Not Suffer , Have One Bird
 Limit !


----------



## GLS (Sep 18, 2013)

To quote the late Ben Rogers Lee:
How do I know that the hen I killed in the fall wouldn't have raised poults in the Spring???


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 18, 2013)

There weren't as many birds when Ben Lee was hunting. Another thing regarding Tennessee fall season, the amount of birds that get killed during the fall season is done either with a shotgun or bow. It is not legal to use a rifle on turkey in Tn. The season is not open during rifle/deer. That would be stupid.


----------



## TNBIRD (Sep 18, 2013)

"Fall and winter turkey hunting with a dog requires far more woodsmanship than spring turkey hunting." 
Parker Whedon

"Any fool can kill a lovelorn old gobbler in the spring. The true measure of a skilled turkey hunter is to be able to do so in the fall.”
Henry Edwards Davis

“I only want spring hunting because I love to hear ‘em gobble.” Obviously those words are spoken in ignorance, because gobbling occurs quite frequently in the fall. Beyond that, I defy anyone sitting on a tree, while a scattered flock whistles, clucks, whines, and kee-kees in a non-stop chorus from all points of the compass to say it isn’t exciting. 
Jim Casada


----------



## GLS (Sep 18, 2013)

Georgia has had a decline in turkey numbers in the past two decades.  I don't see how a  fall season would help.  Killing more birds doesn't increase bird numbers.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 18, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> This Is A Touchy Subject, But You Hit The Nail On The Head ! The Turkey Population Would Not Suffer , Have One Bird
> Limit !



The biggest impediment to a fall season in GA is the lack of a requirment to report kills.  It's just too easy to kill however many you want to, and that would be problematic if hens became legal.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 18, 2013)

TNBIRD said:


> "Fall and winter turkey hunting with a dog requires far more woodsmanship than spring turkey hunting."
> Parker Whedon



I would disagree with this statement.  I think fall winter hunting is harder than spring, if you don't have a dog.  (Assuming traditional-style spring hunting.)  But hunting with a dog makes fall hunting very easy, in my limited experience.



TNBIRD said:


> “I only want spring hunting because I love to hear ‘em gobble.” Obviously those words are spoken in ignorance, because gobbling occurs quite frequently in the fall. Beyond that, I defy anyone sitting on a tree, while a scattered flock whistles, clucks, whines, and kee-kees in a non-stop chorus from all points of the compass to say it isn’t exciting.
> Jim Casada



True dat.  

Next to spring gobbler hunting - and it's a very close second - fall turkey hunting is the most exciting to me.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, I've posted this before, but our fall birds are stupid!!!! Ask any new spring time hunter!! I had a guy tell me last year he just didn't understand what the big deal was about turkey hunting until he went. He would see them everyday while deer hunting and they would come all around him while wearing his orange vest. Come spring time those birds have xray vision and can hear and spot a gnat - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - at 500yds!! Needless to say he didn't kill a turkey. BUT, you make it legal during deer season and he could fill up the back of his truck!!
I've even whistled them up during the fall while moving deer stands wearing a t-shirt!! I'm sure their probably more difficult in hunted areas or maybe with more pressured birds, but you open a fall season in South Georgia and you can hang up turkey hunting in the next two years!


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 18, 2013)

I would love to see Georgia go to a tagging system!!
If you hunt Ft. Stewart, you tag them. You have to turn tags back in 30 days after the end of the season, whether you killed anything or not. Failure to do so results in a 1 year suspension.


----------



## GLS (Sep 19, 2013)

Tagging systems keep honest people honest, like padlocks do.  They don't deter some.  Folks have a way of gaming any system.  In addition to tagging,  Ft. Stewart phone "call in, check out system" requires a post trip report of harvests.   I'm not sure if a third bird report prevents a future hunting check-in during the season, but it could be set up that way if it hasn't been already.
The limited access feature of Ft. Stewart also deters violators.  The game wardens are also savvy and have seen it all.


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 19, 2013)

Gil, I've never made a trip to report a turkey harvest, except to return my harvest card which is all that is required. I do know this though, the game wardens down there are on their game. You can just about be assured you will be checked a couple times a season. I know a guy that was hunting there one time. He had the beards from 2 other birds on his dash. He killed one that morning on Stewart. The game warden heard him shoot and came to investigate. He checked the bird, saw the other 2 beards on the dash; and, told the guy he did not want to see him back on post that turkey season.


----------



## GLS (Sep 19, 2013)

By trip harvest report, I meant that before one checks out, the automated voice asks if a turkey was harvested, if "yes", it seeks weight ranges, beard and spur lengths with choices to punch in on the phone's keypad.   This procedure hasn't been in effect until this past season if memory serves.

The wardens and mp's caught a serial game violator in the impact area this year.  He tried to slip out of the impact area by coming out on a curve away from where his truck was parked.  In addition to posting near his truck, other wardens were hidden on both ends of the curve with binoculars waiting for the expected move.


----------



## Ground hunter (Sep 19, 2013)

Killing a "turkey" in the fall is not hard.  Killing a mature, say 4 year old or older, gobbler is hard.  Anybody can kill a Jake or hen in the fall.  Especially with a deer rifle.  I do like the idea for a limited quota type hunt, but for gobblers only.  But I really don't think GA turkey population is ready for general fall hunt scenario.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 19, 2013)

Ground hunter said:


> But I really don't think GA turkey population is ready for general fall hunt scenario.



I must ask why? You have a very good turkey population according to estimates.. Your spring harvest is fine.. 

As far as being ready.. I have to believe turkey populations across the U.S are pretty stagnant at this point with consideration given too nesting success or winter (north) throwing wrenches into trends.. 

So why with states with similar numbers of turkeys and higher spring harvest numbers "ready" with populations remaining robust but Georgia's turkeys are not ready for a fall season..


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 19, 2013)

GLS said:


> By trip harvest report, I meant that before one checks out, the automated voice asks if a turkey was harvested, if "yes", it seeks weight ranges, beard and spur lengths with choices to punch in on the phone's keypad.   This procedure hasn't been in effect until this past season if memory serves.
> 
> The wardens and mp's caught a serial game violator in the impact area this year.  He tried to slip out of the impact area by coming out on a curve away from where his truck was parked.  In addition to posting near his truck, other wardens were hidden on both ends of the curve with binoculars waiting for the expected move.



I'm with ya, and you are correct. The other was serious trouble for someone. Glad they caught him. That is a dangerous place to be.


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 19, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> I must ask why? You have a very good turkey population according to estimates.. Your spring harvest is fine..
> 
> As far as being ready.. I have to believe turkey populations across the U.S are pretty stagnant at this point with consideration given too nesting success or winter (north) throwing wrenches into trends..
> 
> So why with states with similar numbers of turkeys and higher spring harvest numbers "ready" with populations remaining robust but Georgia's turkeys are not ready for a fall season..



Tom, bottom line is, turkey season does not need to run during deer season and the powers to be are not going to cut 1 day from the glorious deer season. That would probably start a dad gum riot!!
I don't know where they come up with these numbers any way....from any of the states. They are nothing more than guesses any way.


----------



## Goat (Sep 20, 2013)

I would like to see a fall season and a 1 bird limit in spring with option to buy a second one. Fall could be either sex and one bird. It works in PA and they have more birds than in GA and its a smaller state with way more hunters. You can use a rifle in PA in the fall too.


----------



## Ground hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> I must ask why? You have a very good turkey population according to estimates.. Your spring harvest is fine..
> 
> As far as being ready.. I have to believe turkey populations across the U.S are pretty stagnant at this point with consideration given too nesting success or winter (north) throwing wrenches into trends..
> 
> So why with states with similar numbers of turkeys and higher spring harvest numbers "ready" with populations remaining robust but Georgia's turkeys are not ready for a fall season..



I just feel like we could get our turkey population closer to what Alabama's is. If we stay on the path we are on right now and don't become complacent.  I'm not against a fall season.  Just wish we could get our population closer to what the top three states are before we open up another season on this awesome bird.


----------



## Ground hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe we should look at what the population density is in states like AL, MO, and PA. I don't think Texas would count it could have 3 million birds and still have a low population density.  But maybe looking at it like this could give us a different perspective.  

I'm just spit balling here.  What do y'all think?


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 20, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Tom, bottom line is, turkey season does not need to run during deer season and the powers to be are not going to cut 1 day from the glorious deer season. That would probably start a dad gum riot!!
> I don't know where they come up with these numbers any way....from any of the states. They are nothing more than guesses any way.



Bwahahaha same thing here.. Deer season is a precious baby with almost a million gun hunters in the state.. 

Our fall season opens sep 15 and closes Nov 14th.. Guess what day rifle deer waiting season opens, Nov 15th.. 

As for the numbers I agree.. Our population estimates they used to seek the help of mail carriers, which is not a bad idea.. Our population continues to grow, despite the fact the Northern half of the states turkey population has plummeted in the past 8-10 years..  The info I posted above I thought georgia harvest was low, most years I see them around 36k... 

Harvest estimates get debated pretty regular on our MI deer forum.. Something shocking to me is it is generally agreed upon is a system as we have no mandatory check in but voluntary, limited number of surveys and other statistical methods is more accurate than mandatory check in.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 20, 2013)

hawglips said:


> The biggest impediment to a fall season in GA is the lack of a requirment to report kills.  It's just too easy to kill however many you want to, and that would be problematic if hens became legal.



Poachers will poach....there's nothing you can do about it.  They do it now.  There are plenty of hens killed in both spring and fall and plenty of people kill more than three gobblers.

Only honest hunters would report their kills.  I would love to have a tag system here.  We do need it.  If nothing else, just to get a real measure on what's being legally killed.  There's not way they estimate accurately the way they do it now.

But I don't agree that having a limited fall season and leaving our non-tag system in place would have a noticeable impact on populations.  Not enough people would care to kill a turkey when they have deer on the brain.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 20, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> But I don't agree that having a limited fall season and leaving our non-tag system in place would have a noticeable impact on populations.  Not enough people would care to kill a turkey when they have deer on the brain.



Not if you have the season outside of deer season - which is the only way I'd be in favor of it (assuming a tag and report system was in place).


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 20, 2013)

If you don't allow rifle kills, it doesn't matter whether it's during deer season or not.


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 20, 2013)

What about all these deer dog hunters in south GA? A lot of people hunt with buckshot. 

I think we've probably beat this topic to death on 3 or 4 or 5 different threads anyway.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 20, 2013)

Another thing besides the rifles being used during deer season is that I don't know about y'all, but I wear an orange vest at all times while deer hunting. I don't believe anyone can turkey hunt very good with an orange vest on. I know that's just a small thing, but it is another problem with a fall season during deer season.


----------



## Goat (Sep 20, 2013)

RUNnGUN said:


> Another thing besides the rifles being used during deer season is that I don't know about y'all, but I wear an orange vest at all times while deer hunting. I don't believe anyone can turkey hunt very good with an orange vest on. I know that's just a small thing, but it is another problem with a fall season during deer season.



States that have a fall season already have that figured out. Wear orange when moving and place an orange band when sitting.


----------

